# URLs/Signatures on Shirts



## mmrtnt (Aug 15, 2006)

I have settled on Spreadshirt to try my first shirts. As you may know, they will not accept vector designs with lines thinner than .059in. I'd like to have as small signature and a tiny (not humogous) copyright symbol. 

Is this only available if I have shirts silk-screened? If I upload a vector at the required size, can I then scale it down sufficiently when designing the shirt?

Also, for shirts that I intend to give away to friends and family this holiday season, I am going to have the URL in a medium font size across the shoulders so that if someone sees the shirt and wants to know where to get one, he/she won't have to bother my friend/family member.

Ideally, for customers, I'd like to be able to offer these "promo" shirts for a lower price; effectively kicking back some of the purchase to my customers for their doing some marketing for me.

Any and all thoughts, comments, suggestions, greatly appreciated!


MjM


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think adding your company name/logo/url on the back of t-shirts is a good idea. It helps if you stylize your logo, so it's not "just" a URL, but maybe do it in a creative way (like a small robot with your URL on his display screen).

There's a good thread about it here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2108

For some markets, it's definitely a "no-no", but other markets are more tolerable to that type of branding (or don't care). I've seen it done on artistic tees and slogan tees (even on a redcross t-shirt )



> Is this only available if I have shirts silk-screened? If I upload a vector at the required size, can I then scale it down sufficiently when designing the shirt?


They can't cut the flex vinyl or flock down "too" small to make it a tiny copyright notice, so I'm not sure if it would work to try resizing it smaller. I would just put the logo/URL on the back upper neckline as small as they'll allow.


----------



## mmrtnt (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Rodney. I found the other thread similar to this one - if you like you could just drop this one, I guess.

MjM


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I like to do my URL address as a logo on the back at the top if the design is only on the front. If you do it on sleeves, I would recommend using a cap press so you don't have to spend time messing with the shirt. Of course, you need a cap press to do this. 

Alternatively, you can also find a soft hand transfer paper or flock and put your URL address under the tag of the shirt so that it sticks out on both ends. This way, when the shirt is folded up you can usually see the URL address, but you can't see it through the outside of the shirt. It is a little harder to get the same publicity from doing it this way, but some times it just does not look right or is inappropriate putting your URL address on certain shirts. Good luck.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> It helps if you stylize your logo, so it's not "just" a URL, but maybe do it in a creative way (like a small robot with your URL on his display screen).


Speaking as a representitive of those who are strongly anti-URLs on shirts (i.e. one of the tough nuts to crack), you _might_ be able to make this work for me.

I like tie-throughs (a small element on the back or side of the shirt that relates to the main print on the front). One of my favourite examples of this is the original version of Threadless' _The Fast Supper_ that had a cow on the back holding a sign with the title. Something similar (i.e. what Rodney's suggesting) _might_ work here.

It helps that your url is short and looks fine, but the key difference is that the site is an art blog with good free content, and not just a shop. To use _The Fast Supper_ as an example again, had the cow been holding a sign with Threadless' URL on the sign I wouldn't have bought it.

If the same design appeared on the back of every shirt I'd also be less impressed; I'd want each URL image to relate to the shirt so that it didn't stick out as obtrusive to the main shirt design.

(obviously this is just one customer's perspective, but differing perspectives are why we ask questions )


----------



## rprimeau95 (Mar 31, 2009)

I just joined spreadshirt and am trying to figure out how to learn how to convert my images to vector? I use Paint Shop Pro x3 anyone have any tutorials on how to do this? Thanks


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

rprimeau95 said:


> I just joined spreadshirt and am trying to figure out how to learn how to convert my images to vector? I use Paint Shop Pro x3 anyone have any tutorials on how to do this? Thanks


It depends on what you are trying to do. If you have flat artwork (let's say text or a cartoonish in nature), then you'll need a program (Corel, Illustrator, Inkscape) to convert them or use a website that will do it for you. If the artwork is more photographic in nature, then no, there really isn't a (good) way to do it.


----------



## nosymbolrequired (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi,

Converting "normal" graphics to vectors is always a difficult task, however it can be done (with lots of limitations). I use a program called Vector magic, which, with a very simple interface will convert .bmp, .jpeg, etc to vector images. However, its limitations come when the design is far too complex and it will try and use huge amounts of disk space. It is only really good (for the purpose of t-shirt designs) for quite uncomplex designs. I have always found it better to redesign the drawing in illustrator then convert it, but there is at least a back-up plan for anyone who cant use illustrator. 

hope this helps....

mark


----------

